# Picture coming out Yellow/Green colour



## pinkminties (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi im hoping someone can shed some light on what i might be doing wrong. Im trying to sublimate a photo onto a tshirt and for some reason they keep coming out a yellow/green colour no where near the colour that is on my screen. I have tried so many different setting and paper and still have the same problem please what am i doing wrong here. 

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks
Shelley


----------



## kelkat421 (Apr 20, 2008)

Is this the first time you have had trouble?

If yes, is the printer and software compatible with your color management system?

Do you use cartridge or CIS?

There could be several factors coming into play.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you checked if any nozzles are blocked?


----------



## pinkminties (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi thanks for your reply, I am new to this so im a little in the dark as to what im doing. 

I use a CIS system and i have no idea about the weather the software is compatible with my color management system, how do i check this? 

thanks in advance.
Shelley


----------



## pinkminties (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi D.evo. yes i have checked this and often need to do head cleans.

thanks
Shelley


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Shelley. The colours on your monitor screen are RGB format, they are produced by mixing red, green and blue to form all the other various colours. Printers are generally CYMK format. They use cyan, magenta, yellow and black to create all their colours. To get a true representation on screen, of what your printer will output, you will need to calibrate your monitor. There are many links on the 'net that show you how to do this.

If you are still experiencing distortion of colour, then that is caused by two main factors. Poor ink mixing in your print heads, usually from a blocked nozzle(s), or an incorrect colour profile being used. Inks designed for different applications do not print out the same. Some ink types might have a stronger blue, weaker yellow etc. It is those differences that a colour profile corrects.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds to me like the magenta head is either blocked or out.


----------

